# Should I complain about my Vet?



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site, and seeking advice about the (what I consider) totally unacceptable behaviour of my vetinary practice.
To sum up my issues, my beloved dog died died suddenly at home 3 weeks ago, I made contact with the vets at 8am in the morning, they said that they could not collect the dog for cremation (as they only used their ambulance for emergencies). So I had to arrange help to get my dog up to the vets, once there my dog was taken through the back entrance, and they allowed me to follow. She was placed down on the floor, and was horrified to discover she was laying next to the cages of dogs who have had or were awaiting treatment. They thought I was being awkward as I asked for the blanket back (as I had had to borrow it), and I went to reception, and not at any point did anyone ask me what had happened, or offer any condolencies. My dog this year has cost near on £2000, on vets advice, she has 2 general anistetics within 2 weeks, all of this on vets advice, and within a month of her returning home, she was dead. Even when I went to collect her ashes, and it was pretty obvious in the surgery that I was more than distressed was any help or support offered, (although they were quick to take the money!) or any questions asked. I left that surgery with my dogs ashes feeling totally demoralised and let down, and they didnt even bother sending a card. My dog was 15 when she passed over, which is a good age, and also a PAT (Pets as Therapy) dog, just need to confirm I am not over reacting, dont want any compensation, would like their procedures changed. Would appreciate comments. Thanks.
(and ps I will get another one soon!)


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm sorry to read about the loss of your dog and the upsetting time that followed.
i think what i'd first do is write to the vet, in the letter i would list the things i wasn't happy about and ask them to clarify why they happened and if this is normal practice. when they reply go through their answers and see how they match your thoughts. i would imagine a good vets would welcome clients ideas on how to make things better at the practice.
i couldn't say about the medical aspects of your dog and complaining though
I wouldn't be happy at all about the way your dog was placed next to dogs that were being treated or waiting to be treated, thats just not respectful to you and unacceptable for the dogs in the cages as well.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

if I was you Id just change vets. it may have been that at the times you were with them they were all too busy or had been having bad days themselves, its human nature to be less polite then normal when your stressed yourself and it is possible they didnt mean to or even realise they didnt care for you much. So wether they were busy or just rude I would seriously consider changing the vets if possible. 

Even if they didnt show any consideration for you, there are people on here including myself who know exactly how you are feeling. You have my deepest sympathies and if there is anything you want to talk about, whether memories or just letting loose some steam we are all here for you. 15 is a very good age and im sure you and your dog cared for each other very much. IM sure as a PAT dog you have both helped many people too,

Best wishes

Cassie


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I had a problem with my vets and i complained to the owner and they have know changed the way they practice...so yes i would definetly complain..ive since swaped vets as i lost all my confidence in them.

Also sorry for your loss!!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

First I would like to say how sorry I am that you have lost a good and faithful friend, we have all been there I am sure and it is never an easy thing. For you, I feel, it has been made much worse by the uncaring attitude of your vet practice. Like Paula says I would feel the need to write to them and point out the things you were not happy with and tell them exactly how they made you feel by thier uncaring attitude. My vets are very caring and sensative at times like this, and on the sad occasions when it has been necessary to have a pet PTS they have a seperate room set aside where you can spend a few minutes saying goodbye and having a last cuddle, and at no time do you come in contact with anyone else, its completely apart from the waiting room etc. Of course in an emergancy things can be a bit different, but in your case your dog had already passed and they should have found time to do things a lot more sympatheticly in my opinion.
So, yes, please do let them know just how it made you feel.
Mary
x


----------



## lu26 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am really sorry for your loss.

When we had to have a whippet put down in march this year our vets were brill with us and him he had kidney failure we took him in as an emergency on the saturday morning they ran some tests on him to confirm what was wrong and to see if they could do anything else for him but sadly it was not too be he was 13,we went into a seperate room and the vet was lovely offered us his sympathy and let us stay with him after for ages.

Then a few days later we recieved a lovley card form all the vets sighned by them all.

I will just add the vet nurse at the reception was not very nice my husband was waiting to pay and knowing what had just happened she started a conversation with a chap about his dogs and kept us waiting 
so that was a bit of a down side to it all but the other nurses were very kind.


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry you were treated so insensitively by your vets surgery 

We had an awful experience last year when our 15 year old german shepherd had to be PTS - we had used the same vets for her all her life but when we phoned to ask for someone to come out to her as she had lost the use of her back legs overnight they refused and said we were too far away for them to make a home visit - they wanted us to manhandle her into the car (and she always hated going in the car and the vets knew this) and bring her in 

Luckily there was a new vets opened up in our village so we rang them and they were so helpful - came out to see her and she was PTS in her own bed 

Needless to say that the new vets are the ones we now take shawnee to


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Just out of interest is your vets part of a chain where you see a different vet everytime or an individual practice?


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I know exactly how you are feeling, since our dog was put to sleep last year, and the treatment he received was appalling. In fact, it is too distressing to go into it again 

I would suggest that you compile a letter outlining your feelings. I would then consider very carefully if you want to continue with this practice should you bring another dog into your life.

Time does heal, but the bad memories remain


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies and comments.
The vets in question is actually an 'animal hospital', and came highly reccomended. Although I never really had any problems until this year, I never really noticed the staff, but this year with the amount of visits, it was very rare that I saw the same person twice, it appears that it has become more of a training accademy that a hospital. On one visit this year, post op, when I asked a question, I was told that they couldnt answer as they weren't qualified. 
Although my dog was 15, I wasn't lucky enough to get her until she was almost 8.
I will get another rescue dog, and I will write a letter to the vets, and regardless of what they say, I will change vets.
Once again thanks.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi I'm so sorry about your experiences of your vets and your recent loss. 

I would like to just say if a letter would make you feel better then you need to write one but ultimately, your confidence has now gone and I think you would do well to move on to another vet. 

There is no excuse for such insensitive behaviour. These people go into this profession because they care. Perhaps they should be pulled up for it. 

I think if you write a letter it might help you to move on a little and start the next hopefully positive chapter. Good luck with your new rescue dog! Let us all know what you decide to do.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to go to a large vetinary practice and never got to see the same vet twice - in the end I got fed up with it, it really felt like they were only interested with the money. Now I go to a small practice owned by one person who has taken on a second vet recently but they are both lovely and always remember my pets personally, as do the two receptionists that work alternate shifts. I know it is not quite the same but recently I had to have one of my pet rats put down and they were excellent, letting us make choices and giving us as much time as we wanted to say goodbye.


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

My slight dilema at the moment is that on contacting some rescue centres, they require a reference from the vet, so feel obliged to hold off the letter of complaint (which is already compiled), get another rescue dog, and use another vets.
Once again thanks.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Get the reference and then move. Don't feel guilty. Remember who is paying the money!


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

I now have a rescue dog through the RSPCA, who were also quite amazed about my experience with the vets. The letter has now been posted, I will let you know if I get any response. 
Once again thanks.
Dave


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

wow what a shocking story  firstly i am so so sorry for your loss  and secondly i cant believe the way you and your beloved dog where treated 
im glad you decided to complain and i think , no matter what their comback is , that i would never step foot inside there again ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
good luck with yuor new dog  what sort of dog is he ?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

You should complain to the vets and let them know exactly how you feel.

I do feel for you as like yourself and others on here we lost our beautiful baby girl in November 2006, she was only 9 but had 2 operations for Cancer. 
We had to take her to the vet at 3 in the morning as she became very strange in the night and actually woke us. 
We had to go to a locum vet but when we rang they said that there would be a call out charge and if she needed to be PTS we would have to bring that money with us before they could treat her. 

It cost us £218 on the spot and she had to be put to sleep. Luckily we had the money in the bank and had to call at the hole in the wall on the way with a sick dying dog. I was disgusted but had to do it. What would they have said if i didn't have the money. I dread to think. I was far too upset and never complained but now i wish i had. I could not even think about it at the time all i could see was her dying in my arms when they put her to sleep for months afterwards.
Oh my goodness this has brought all the memories back.

You must complain


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

I have found a new vet, which I have been recommended, and is nearer. Found a great new pal off a site called dogpages.co.uk (that I never knew exsisted), I was a bit apprehensive about the home visit (as I thought that you had to have the Royal Doulton with the hand painted perriwinkle (which I would have had to have borrowed), the after care is also great, still in contact with the dog fosterer, and amazed that nobody seemed interested in this poor chap, he is doing so well, only been together 30 hours now.
He is a collie cross, have tried to put a pic on this message, but wont allow!, much bigger dog than my previous, but delighted with him, nothing like my previous dog, who I consider unique!


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

This is the basis of my letter, it does go on a bit! ------

Please be aware that I am not a person who usually complains, but I feel I must comment about recent events. I am not after any compensation, but would like to see your policies & procedures changed.

I have waited a month to write this letter in case it was thought I was being irrational, or just getting my anger out, but after plenty of thinking time, I feel very strongly that I should still write.

Unfortunately my dog died at home, early morning on 29th July 2008, I contacted the surgery at around 8am to seek advice, and was informed that you offer cremation services, so I agreed to the personal cremation. I then asked about collection, because unfortunately this was the only day that I was without a car, as it had gone into the garage the night before for the mot, and I was not sure when it would be back. I was informed that you do not collect deceased dogs, but could give me the name of a person who could assist, I declined, and after asking if there was a problem on keeping a dog that had died at home, was told by receptionist that this would not be a problem, bring her to the vets when ready, go to the side door, ring the bell, and I will be assisted.

The problem I have is that I live on my own, and even after getting my car back, it is extremely difficult to wrap a dog in a blanket and get her into a car (especially as I am based at a sheltered accommodation complex and did not want other residents to see)

Eventually my brother agreed to assist me and came round and assisted to get Jade into the car, and as I did not have a blanket, he had lent me one.

I got to the vets around 4.30, rang the side door bell, no answer, rang it again, no answer, so went into reception, they said that somebody will come out to assist. 
3 of your staff came out to assist with Jade, and took her through the back gates, I was asked if I wanted the blanket back, and as it was not mine, I asked if it was possible to have it back. Jade went into the building and placed on the floor, and I was really shocked to see that she had been laid next to all the living dogs that were in their cages, and felt that this was deeply distressing for the other dogs, and felt that staff had thought I was being awkward for asking for the blanket back.

I asked the staff who had assisted if they needed any information, and they said no, and because I was not sure, I went through to reception to confirm (as she no longer had a collar or any identification on her). In that time I became very worried that you did not have her details, or would actually cremate the right dog.

I am also very disappointed that at no time did I get asked what had happened, or offered any support, I would have thought that after all that Jade had been through with your vets this year, and the money spent on her, at least there could have been some enquiry as to what had possibly gone wrong.

Also at no point since reporting Jade have I received a card, which I believe most vets do, and I really felt, after the great service I have received from you for many years with Jade, I just felt that you were more interested in generating revenue for your organisation, rather than the care and compassion for the dog.

Even when I went to collect the cremated ashes from your surgery, and it must have been pretty obvious that I was distressed, no advice or support was given, again no questions were asked, I left your surgery for the last time, carrying Jades ashes feeling totally let down and isolated.

I appreciate that it is not the responsibility of the reception staff, and I will admit that they were great with me, but I would have appreciated a bit more support from your organisation, especially with the amount of money and time that my dog has spent with you this year.

Having read the testimonials on your website, I thought that you really appreciated the trauma and distress people feel if their animal is ill, or sadly dies, I am just left wondering what I did wrong to be treated so differently.

I will be getting another dog to replace Jade, who was a PAT dog and I am hoping the next dog can become a PAT dog again (to benefit members of the community that do not have dogs and can visit them), but with the service I have received recently, I will be very reluctant to use your surgery again, unless you adapt or update your procedures.


I would really appreciate your comments on this matter


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you were treated so shabbily  I had to put my first sheltie to sleep a couple of years ago when he developed acute renal failure. The first vet was very supportive when I started bawling because the bloodwork was off the chart 

I did see a couple of different vets but they were happy to answer my questions and told me to stay as long as I liked when I was visiting my dog. (He was staying over as he had an IV in.)

I took him home for the weekend and brought him back for one last visit. After the needle the vet left me with him to hold him as long as I wanted and they receptionist told me not to worry about paying that day, they could send a bill later.


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

I have had a very positive response from the vet, and now feel very glad that I raised issues with them.
I was very undecided as to whether to send the letter, but also thanks to all those on here that suggested that I did, here is the response, again a little long winded, but think they realise that they were in the wrong. 
Once again thanks to all....


Thank you for your recent letter. First of all I would like to offer you my sincere sympathy after the loss of Jade.

I am very grateful that you have taken the trouble to write to us and explain very clearly your disappointment with the service that you have received at what was a very difficult time. I have no doubt that the points you have raised are valid and I would like to offer you my unreserved apology for making what was already a distressing time harder for you.

Though you would be forgiven for thinking otherwise we do understand very clearly the need for sensitivity, compassion and understanding when pets die or have to be put to sleep. This makes it all the more disappointing when we have failed to communicate this with you.

In situations where pets are put to sleep or die at the hospital there is a clear line of responsibility of who should communicate with owners and put other measures in place if required as each case will be the prime responsibility of one vet and at least one nurse. In your situation this did not happen because sadly Jade died at home. I believe the absence of someone obviously responsible for you at the time allowed the events to unwind as they did. This is clearly unacceptable and does not reflect the care or compassion which we have.

I would like to address some of the specific points that you raised.

1. The lack of response at the side door. The side door is usually only used by staff though access to clients is allowed when required, the bell not be heard if there is not a member of staff close by in the prep room. I will explain to all members of the practice that owners should be asked to come to reception to let us know that they have arrived or to call the practice by mobile phone from the car park if access through the side door is required.

2. Laying Jade on the floor in the kennel room was very insensitive. I will introduce a protocol which will require that whenever possible, pets that have died at home are placed sensitively on a consulting table or prep room table when they are brought into the hospital.

3. I will introduce a system so that when an animal dies at home and has to be brought into the practice, the member of the client care team who has spoken to the owner on the phone or at reception will pass the responsibility of handling the situation to a specific member of staff who will be responsible for finding out what had happened, taking details, offering support and updating our records.

4. As you suggested, it is normal for us to send a card to express our sympathy to our clients after the loss of a pet. This would usually be done by the vet who was responsible for the patient and had communicated with the owner whilst they were in the surgery. I will put in place procedures to ensure that this happens in all cases.

5. Finally we already have a protocol which states that when owners come to collect their pets ashes they should be handed over in a consulting room, in private in a manner which recognises the sensitivity of the situation. This obviously did not happen in your case and I will reinforce the importance of this,

I will have meetings with leaders of all our teams to discuss your letter and will circulate a copy with my comments to all staff as it raises a number of important issues.

I hope that I have managed to convey to you that I have taken the points you raised seriously and that further to this we will take practical steps to address them. Most of all though I hope that I have conveyed my disappointment and sadness that we failed to meet our high standards at a difficult time for you.

Please dont hesitate to contact me if I can be of any further assistance.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm impressed. The person clearly does feel your points are valid and does sound as though he really does care about what happened. Have you decided to move on to another vet or will you give them another chance?


----------



## daveswindon (Aug 16, 2008)

Im a bit undecided, I have a few other issues that I have not raised. After having a home visit (check) from the RSPCA, and explained the situation about previous dog, their opinion was that they wouldnt expect a dog of 15 to be put through general anistethic, let alone twice in a short period, unless there was a very high chance of success and better health for the dog. I have an alternative vet, as I now have a new pal called Scooby (who I ended up getting much quicker than I expected!). The director of the vets has rung me today, whilst I was out and wants me to ring him tomorrow, which I will.
I also think that it will be quite painful with memory to take my new dog to the same vet, fortunately there is plenty of choice here, and will always go with a vet that is reccomended.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that no matter where you decide for a vet for your new companion you have raised awareness in your previous vet practice - good on you. Complacency easily degenerates to uncaring and you have stopped this by making them review their own criteria of good practice. Anyone can have 20-20 hindsight so I would say that your earlier vets did what they thought was appropriate at the time. Sorry I do not have a high opinion of the RSPCA/SSPCA in general.

Wishing you a good life with your new dog,

Sgurr


----------



## PatMarchand (Nov 6, 2011)

Good vets seem to be rare.
One of the main problems I, personally, encountered is the lack of relationship between pets owners and the vets, though we are the ones paying the bills.....
Complaining: I have tried and tried but unfortunately vets do support each others so what ever one says it will be reported to another vet.
I have complained so many times to the RCVs but the vets pay the RCVs so it is, in fact, useless.
I am as... I speak... writing a letter to Parliament because what we really need is 'confidentiality' and 'knowledge' of the vet diplomas. As it currently is the practise pays the RCVs but their vets might not have any diplomas!? Not right is it?
:incazzato:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread is from 2008


----------



## tia maria (Sep 16, 2012)

Firstly I am very sorry for your loss
Our 15 year old JRT girl died at home last summer, we were able to bury her in the garden but had I had the same experience as you I too would have been very upset
Their response seems sensitive and good for you that it seems they won't be making those mistakes again


----------



## PatMarchand (Nov 6, 2011)

It is not about cost, it is about the *care and communication*.
The vet I am currently using has a strong link with a vet I met years ago (10 years!) and who do remember me for having put a complaint about him after he mishandled a 4 year old tamed african grey (mine!) who then became paranoid for 6 months (thanks god he is now 100% ok). I know because he 'dared' email me yesterday morning sort of 'remember me you were a client some years back....'.
The problem is that, thanks to that man who told other avian vets about my complaint, one of my african grey is not getting all the care he could receive. AND NO I will not stand for this attitude 'from them' regardless of the threats I am receiving, and I will complain until the general attitude to 'animal care' changes!


----------



## rosie50rose (Apr 28, 2014)

daveswindon said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, and seeking advice about the (what I consider) totally unacceptable behaviour of my vetinary practice.
> To sum up my issues, my beloved dog died died suddenly at home 3 weeks ago, I made contact with the vets at 8am in the morning, they said that they could not collect the dog for cremation (as they only used their ambulance for emergencies). So I had to arrange help to get my dog up to the vets, once there my dog was taken through the back entrance, and they allowed me to follow. She was placed down on the floor, and was horrified to discover she was laying next to the cages of dogs who have had or were awaiting treatment. They thought I was being awkward as I asked for the blanket back (as I had had to borrow it), and I went to reception, and not at any point did anyone ask me what had happened, or offer any condolencies. My dog this year has cost near on £2000, on vets advice, she has 2 general anistetics within 2 weeks, all of this on vets advice, and within a month of her returning home, she was dead. Even when I went to collect her ashes, and it was pretty obvious in the surgery that I was more than distressed was any help or support offered, (although they were quick to take the money!) or any questions asked. I left that surgery with my dogs ashes feeling totally demoralised and let down, and they didnt even bother sending a card. My dog was 15 when she passed over, which is a good age, and also a PAT (Pets as Therapy) dog, just need to confirm I am not over reacting, dont want any compensation, would like their procedures changed. Would appreciate comments. Thanks.
> (and ps I will get another one soon!)


hi first im sorry for your loss :sad: and no you are not over reacting 
iv had a similar experience with my vet my little baby was only 5 years old I took her to my vet last Tuesday to be told that she was dehydrated right I thought she's not really that ill and it can be sorted I was charged £88 for some medication to re hydrate her two days later she was very poorly so we took her back in she was limp in our arms only to be told to wait after waiting 20 mins I went to the reception to say my dog is really poorly not knowing at the time she was dying in my arms 10 mins later they called me in offered to do a blood test this time so I left her in there so called capable hands waiting for a phone call which I didn't get rang back to be told there is no hope for her so obviously I wanted to go and see my baby only to be told I had to make an appointment omg I thought no im coming in now only to have to wait a further 20 mins clearly distraught at this time when I got in she was clearly dying my baby is dead only to be told she was in kidney and liver failure no support wats so ever from them while waiting or after I was told she was only dehydrated so why is my baby dead I am going in to complain there was no compassion at all and why did they miss how ill she was


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sadly not all vets are sympathetic to pet owners emotions 

We spent many years with a wonderful veterinary practise based in Watford and they actually have a small room where people are led when their pets are awaiting euthanasia.

It is very private where you can spend your last minutes saying your goodbyes and return once your pet has died. The vet and nurses will always sit with you should you feel the need to talk or cry, until you feel able to leave.

My current practise however are not so sympathetic and I will not recall the time when our previous GSD was put to sleep. We are therefore in the process of moving practise.

Personally I feel that part of a vet and vet nurse's training should include bereavement counselling, or at least having a sympathetic approach to euthanasia. 

Like the previous posters my heart goes out to you and I hope that their latest contact, went some way to repairing your relationship with them.


----------



## Arcwarp (Apr 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss and the awful experience you went through.

I would definitely say that you should write a letter, not necessarily complaining but making them aware of how the whole process made you feel, it's not fair on you or anyone else to have to go through something like that after losing a memeber of the family.


----------



## Bertieboy (Jul 25, 2015)

My recent experience at my vets!!! My letter of complaint!!!

Unfortunately, I feel the need to write this letter of complaint about the care my cat Bertie received in the last weeks of his life.

Although I am aware that you are a busy practice and see numerous animals every day I was disappointed by the lack of consideration shown by your staff. The low standard of communication made an already stressful and emotional time for myself even harder. I also feel it had a negative effect on the standard of care Bertie received.

Please see below some of the details in relation to this matter.

01/07/15 Seen by Vladimir. This was following Bertie being seen Companion Care where I had to take him as you had no appointments and he was ill. Although they had done some tests it was recommended that he was seen by you as they felt he would need more tests and, as I can't drive, I needed a practice as local as possible. Bertie was given Marbocyl at this appointment.

Afternoon of 02/07/15 the initial results were in but Bertie needed more tests that, I was told, would cost approximately £200. At this point I said I would struggle to manage that figure but that he was insured. I was told to get the claim in from Companion Care as they needed to know if the insurance company would pay up.

03/07/15 I was told he was anaemic and needed test for felv/fiv/fip/fiv. I rang and said I do have the money, but you said I couldn't bring him in as the bloods needed to be fresh and, as it was Friday, this would not be possible. Liz (my housemate) rang and asked about a payment plan, the receptionist said she'd speak to the owner. She rang back and said the funds were covered and therefore could I bring him in on Monday between 8.30-9.00

06/07/15 I asked Liz to take him in to be put to sleep as I knew he was very ill and I believed he was showing signs of fip. I am aware that the internet is no substitute for years of intense training but due to my concern for Bertie I had spent some time looking up his symptoms on the internet. Vladimir said he wasn't ill enough to be put to sleep but he did need tests. He said Bertie would have fip/hiv/and felv tests.

07/07/15 I rang in the morning for the results. Apparently his stool sample was clear but as he had urinated in his bed they were unable to check his urine. They said they would ring and update me between 3-4pm but, as I didn't receive a phone call, Liz rang. At this point she was told fiv and felv tests were negative and his urine sample was clear too. She was also told that he was jaundice and might have hepatitis. The receptionist said he was very ill and hadn't eaten much, however, Vladimir then rang and said he was fine, he was moving around and had eaten and, therefore, I could collect him that night. Unfortunately, I got cut off so I rang back and the receptionist said he could be picked up the next day. She also said they would claim straight from the insurance.

08/07/15 I rang and was told I should come at 6.40pm to collect Bertie as the results might be in by then. I then received another phone call asking me to collect him asap. I told the receptionist I had an appointment for 6.40pm but she still said come now. Vladimir saw me in the waiting room and said "why are you here now I don't have time to see you", I told him I'd been asked to come. He did the handover of Bertie in a packed waiting room which I didn't think was appropriate. I went to collect the meds and the receptionist said sarcastically "this is a big bill", I gave her the insurance claim and she said "we don't do that as, if we don't get paid, we'll have the debt collectors in". Again, this was in front of a packed waiting room. She said she'd ask Lyndsey but I said I'd pay the bill (which was my rent and food money). Bertie was then given to me but, as there had been no proper handover of him I had to ask about when to start his medication. The nurse wasn't 100% sure but said to give him dexadreson and marbocyl (which I still had some left over from the last visit so I didn't really need them, but this was obviously missed on the notes) but not the prednicare. (Liz was told he shouldn't be having steroids as they needed the result of the blood tests). I was told his nose would need cleaning as it was dry and made it difficult for him to breathe. Once I got him home I got him out from his basket and took out his blanket. This was stained so badly with urine that I had to bin it, this made me wonder how long he had been left like that. He also had dried cat food around his mouth and stuff stuck to his tail. The result of this was that I felt like he hadn't been cared for properly.

09/07/15 I rang, no results

10/07/15 I rang, no results would have to wait until Monday

13/07/15 I rang yet again (even though I was told you would ring me). The receptionist told me Vladimir needed to speak to me. He rang at 12.50pm and told me to go in asap to have Bertie's temperature taken and to discuss the test results. I said I would have to wait for Liz as I didn't drive, he said that's fine and to ring just before and let them know.

I rang at 5.15 and told the receptionist I was bringing him in. She asked if I had an appointment to which I replied I didn't but that Vladimir had told me to come. Shortly after we arrived the diagnosis of fip was confirmed and Bertie was put to sleep.

I feel you contradicted yourselves on how ill Bertie was and the amount of food he was given. I would have thought it would be essential to ring on 13/07/15 as soon as you had the results, as Bertie was so ill but I did not receive a phone call. Vladimir said I could take him home and spend time with him and, although he may have been trying to do what he felt was best for me and Bertie, I had already said I didn't want him to suffer.

At no time before the 13/07/15 was I given any advice as to how Bertie's infection could affect the other cats in the house.

Liz asked what would happen to Bertie after he was put to sleep, and Vladimir said about having him cremated. Liz asked about the ashes and was asked if I wanted them but he would need to know by Thursday.

14/07/15 Liz called regarding cremation was she was told the prices. Liz said she would speak to me regarding which one I wanted as the cost was quite high. The receptionist said she'd call other crematoriums to see if it would be cheaper and would call back on 15/07/15. Liz gave her mobile number as I was too distressed at the time, however, the receptionist left two voicemails on my phone. Liz called the vets and they insisted that they had called her!

Generally, I didn't see any cleaning of the examination tables between patients, there was fur from other animals on the table. The whole experience has left me very distressed with no confidence in the care that Bertie received whilst in your care. I am also still unsure why the FIP test was not done on the 1/7/15.

I also feel like I wasn't listened to when I asked for him to be put to sleep and, as a consequence, Bertie had to have more medication, which he hated and I found very stressful giving it to him, he suffered longer than he needed to.

I feel there was general miscommunication throughout the entire ordeal and this has only made the impact of his death worse. I found the treatment of both myself and Bertie to be insensitive and unorganised.

I would greatly appreciate some feedback, in writing, to the points made above. Although not possible to change what has happened I only hope that, as a practice, you can reflect on this and that some benefit will come from it for other patients and their owners.


----------

